# Registering for FE exam in april



## koolant37 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi

I'm registering for FE exam in april from Louisiana. I'm currently enrolled in the school.

Can somebody please give me some suggestions abt preparing for the exam and studying materials. Is it possible to pass the FE if i start to prepare from now. I'm pretty lazy and my gpa is also not tht good.

Any suggestions are welcome

thnx


----------



## ananag (Jan 12, 2010)

I found this to be very helpful:

http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/tapedreviews/

Just watch all the FE exam videos (requires Real Player) to refresh yourself on the topics.

If you feel you need some more review on certain topics, purchase this book and work your way through the example problems and sample exams:

http://www.amazon.com/Review-Manual-Prepar...8400&amp;sr=8-1


----------



## PA_Mining_Engr (Jan 12, 2010)

koolant37 said:


> Hi I'm registering for FE exam in april from Louisiana. I'm currently enrolled in the school.
> 
> Can somebody please give me some suggestions abt preparing for the exam and studying materials. Is it possible to pass the FE if i start to prepare from now. I'm pretty lazy and my gpa is also not tht good.
> 
> ...


You should still be okay as far as time is concerned, though your social life may take a hit!  As for suggestions to pass, I used the FERM and took a review course (that started in January and finished up the week prior to the exam). If your school offers a review I'd consider taking it.


----------



## z06dustin (Jan 12, 2010)

> Can somebody please give me some suggestions abt preparing for the exam and studying materials. Is it possible to pass the FE if i start to prepare from now. I'm pretty lazy and my gpa is also not tht good.


Yah. Stop being lazy. Seriously unless you're a very good test taker you won't pass the FE or the PE without a good amount of studying.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)

PA_Mining_Engr said:


> If your school offers a review I'd consider taking it.


Most engineering schools have great review courses. I did no studying for the FE outside of the courses the school offered. THe course was something like 2-3 hours every Tuesday night for 8 weeks. Each night covered a different topic (some topics were 2 nights) and each was taught by a professor in that discipline.


----------



## koolant37 (Jan 13, 2010)

thnx , these links really seems helpful.


----------



## koolant37 (Jan 13, 2010)

PA_Mining_Engr said:


> koolant37 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I'm registering for FE exam in april from Louisiana. I'm currently enrolled in the school.
> ...



i m thinking abt taking review courses offerd by school. thnx for the sugeestion but these courses are just 3 hours long, not sure what'll they cover


----------



## koolant37 (Jan 13, 2010)

some of frens passed it in first attempt and they say it was pretty easy but when i looked at materials, i feel like not taking it this april. i think i'll hav to study for 6 months at least. i really don remember nything.

nyways thnx to u guys.


----------



## koolant37 (Jan 13, 2010)

z06dustin said:


> > Can somebody please give me some suggestions abt preparing for the exam and studying materials. Is it possible to pass the FE if i start to prepare from now. I'm pretty lazy and my gpa is also not tht good.
> 
> 
> Yah. Stop being lazy. Seriously unless you're a very good test taker you won't pass the FE or the PE without a good amount of studying.



yeah thts the real problem.

i m tryin to be a pro-active.


----------



## koolant37 (Jan 15, 2010)

Which is easier to pass, general FE or Subject specific exam. i'm in civil.

I think most of u guys might have a feeling abt it. Plz help me to decide.... :sharkattack:


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 15, 2010)

I passed the general exam. I found that it was basically an extension (although more difficult) version of the morning portion. I don't know how it compares to the other specific exams, nor do I know how much it's changed in the last 8 years (took it Oct 2002).


----------



## mce01 (Jan 15, 2010)

koolant37 said:


> Which is easier to pass, general FE or Subject specific exam. i'm in civil.I think most of u guys might have a feeling abt it. Plz help me to decide.... :sharkattack:


Since ur still in school ur prob better off doing the general pm; that way you have to study once and that thermo crap is (relatively) still fresh. buy the ppi book (or any other FE book)...go through it in the next 3 months and u'll pass....If you start studying now u'll have ample time....remember passing rate for the FE is about 70-80%!


----------



## koolant37 (Jan 17, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> I passed the general exam. I found that it was basically an extension (although more difficult) version of the morning portion. I don't know how it compares to the other specific exams, nor do I know how much it's changed in the last 8 years (took it Oct 2002).


it means if i prepare for morning session. i can do general. sounds kool. thnx :thankyou:


----------



## koolant37 (Jan 17, 2010)

mce01 said:


> Since ur still in school ur prob better off doing the general pm; that way you have to study once and that thermo crap is (relatively) still fresh. buy the ppi book (or any other FE book)...go through it in the next 3 months and u'll pass....If you start studying now u'll have ample time....remember passing rate for the FE is about 70-80%!


ya i will be doing the same way, but i am uncertain about difficulty of general and specific.

Is it an advantage to get a job if i will do the civil engg specific afternoon session? Any idea?

:thankyou:


----------



## cheesepep (Jan 17, 2010)

koolant37 said:


> mce01 said:
> 
> 
> > Since ur still in school ur prob better off doing the general pm; that way you have to study once and that thermo crap is (relatively) still fresh. buy the ppi book (or any other FE book)...go through it in the next 3 months and u'll pass....If you start studying now u'll have ample time....remember passing rate for the FE is about 70-80%!
> ...


I strongly suggest doing the AM session like everyone else and doing the general PM. The reason is because the PM is the same material as the AM session (thus, you only need to focus on one thing and not multiple things).

It is not advantageous to take the specific afternoon session for your major because it does not show on your EIT certificate at all. It only matters for the PE test. Job employers will only want to know if you have passed the EIT and not what EIT you have taken. A certificate of taking the PM electrical holds the same weight as a certificate of taking the PM civil or PM general.


----------



## koolant37 (Jan 18, 2010)

cheesepep said:


> I strongly suggest doing the AM session like everyone else and doing the general PM. The reason is because the PM is the same material as the AM session (thus, you only need to focus on one thing and not multiple things).
> It is not advantageous to take the specific afternoon session for your major because it does not show on your EIT certificate at all. It only matters for the PE test. Job employers will only want to know if you have passed the EIT and not what EIT you have taken. A certificate of taking the PM electrical holds the same weight as a certificate of taking the PM civil or PM general.


thnx cheesepep, appreciate ur suggestion. i will be doing general. i don wanna study more thats why i asked. It's even tough for me to study for AM session and i dont think i can handle the specific exam PM session.

:thankyou:


----------



## brett132 (Jan 19, 2010)

Are the AM and PM question all calculation based? or are there some questions that ask for example which statement is correct?


----------



## koolant37 (Jan 19, 2010)

brett132 said:


> Are the AM and PM question all calculation based? or are there some questions that ask for example which statement is correct?


i just flipped the pages of FERM and it seems most of them are calculation based. I think test takers can help more on this topic.


----------



## cheesepep (Jan 19, 2010)

koolant37 said:


> brett132 said:
> 
> 
> > Are the AM and PM question all calculation based? or are there some questions that ask for example which statement is correct?
> ...


It is all calculation based. However, some of the problems only need minor calculations when you can assume certain situations (e.g. neglecting friction). It is only the matter of finding the right equation(s) and using them.


----------



## ansul (Jan 19, 2010)

koolant37 said:


> Hi I'm registering for FE exam in april from Louisiana. I'm currently enrolled in the school.
> 
> Can somebody please give me some suggestions abt preparing for the exam and studying materials. Is it possible to pass the FE if i start to prepare from now. I'm pretty lazy and my gpa is also not tht good.
> 
> ...



Buy Fe review manual by Michael R. Lindeburg and study at least once

then revise in d end

i prepared for 2 months

everyday 2 hrs atleast

took general test

Know where the formuales are in the supplementary book (Most important)

I passed


----------



## NJeng (Mar 26, 2010)

ansul said:


> koolant37 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I'm registering for FE exam in april from Louisiana. I'm currently enrolled in the school.
> ...


I heard about this too. If I am going to take the General discipline in the PM section, should I even bother with the equations in the second half of the reference book?


----------



## NJeng (Apr 3, 2010)

I heard a lot of people said the same thing: be familiar with the reference book. Do you mean just the first half of the book, or you mean the whole manual including those discipline specific ones?

Thanks


----------



## gaidox (Apr 5, 2010)

NJeng said:


> I heard a lot of people said the same thing: be familiar with the reference book. Do you mean just the first half of the book, or you mean the whole manual including those discipline specific ones?
> Thanks


If you have time, I suggest to quickly browse topics and what inside on other section. When I took it, im suprised that there are 1-2 question on others..though it will be easy if you know where to find it.


----------



## NJeng (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks. I am just overwhelmed by all these new topics, especially the civil and mechanical parts( I am a chemE). when I was doing some practice problems, even all the information are there in the question, I still have a hard time pairing those info up with the symbols in the equations........I have studied for 6 months already, and still not getting anywhere......


----------



## gaidox (Apr 5, 2010)

NJeng said:


> Thanks. I am just overwhelmed by all these new topics, especially the civil and mechanical parts( I am a chemE). when I was doing some practice problems, even all the information are there in the question, I still have a hard time pairing those info up with the symbols in the equations........I have studied for 6 months already, and still not getting anywhere......


It did matter for me when i took it since depth portion has high value and more difficult.

Those 1-2 questions were on my general depth and those were non-quantitative on environmental engg... I did benefit from those since i did remember where to find it.

Just browse topics and others and see what other section offers.. other than that focus on meaty section now.


----------

